# Penguin V2 from Visionary Mods



## Rob Fisher (29/4/21)

My Penguin V2 from Visionary Mods in Zagreb in Croatia has been picked up by DHL and is on its way to the Vape Cave! Bazinga! Full review when it arrives next week!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (29/4/21)

Lovely shape Rob
Looks comfortable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mzr (29/4/21)

What material is it made of?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/21)

Mzr said:


> What material is it made of?



@Mzr it's Super Tusk Elforyn. Ivory substitute... man made.

https://www.elforyn.de/en/

Elforyn Super Tusk the closest material to ever replicate genuine elephant ivory.

We have paid attention to excellent technical and mechanical properties during the development of the newest high-quality ivory substitute Elforyn Super Tusk. As well as an unique similarity to real ivory. An unbelievable imitation of the color, grain and “Schreger lines”. The structures are visible even in the smallest applications and create a peerless look on each product.

*The essential characteristics of Elforyn Super Tusk are:*


excellent mechanical machinability i.e. for drilling, milling, grinding and polishing, 
minimum breakage risk due to high coefficient of elasticity and high elongation, 
high-quality surface due to high surface hardness and minimal abrasion losses, 
resistant to all conventional substances such as cleaning agents, oils, greases, weak / medium acids and bases, 
very low water absorption (hydrolysis resistant), 
possibility of thermal moulding in boiling water, 
can be polished or lacquer coated to manufacture polished or matt surfaces, 
can create light-transparent and fluorescent effects, 
pleasant to the touch due to good thermal properties, 
an unbelievable imitation of the color, grain and “Schreger lines”.
*Applications of Elforyn Super Tusk are:*


Knife making (here knife handles)
Turning material e.g. as a pen blank for pen manufacture
Jewelry manufacturing and design
Restoration of furniture, art and cultural antiques with ivory inlay
Billiard cue manufacturing, used as ferrule and for inlays

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mzr (29/4/21)

I was going to ask if it was in fact ivory looks beautiful congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/21)

Bazinga! Vape Mail from Croatia! Another gem of a mod! So comfortable and a real looker as well! Elfylorn Super Tusk for the body! And to crown it all a matching Elfylorn Super Tusk pen!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/21)

Didn't know elves have tusks .... beauty -congrats !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mzr (5/5/21)

Very nice uncle @Rob Fisher almost thought I saw a mark on the mod  must have been a spec of dust lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/21)

Mzr said:


> Very nice uncle @Rob Fisher almost thought I saw a mark on the mod  must have been a spec of dust lol



@Mzr it was indeed a spec of dust! As soon as I saw the pics I grabbed the mod to check!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ryan69 (5/5/21)

Wow really a work of art

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

